# Boxing!!



## SnapLocally (Apr 24, 2010)

Last night in St. Paul, MN:


----------



## slowstr8fastturns (Apr 24, 2010)

dude boxing photos are so damn cool.Its so cool seeing what a face looks like when theres a fist being thrown at it


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 24, 2010)

Great job again.


----------



## SnapLocally (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 24, 2010)

Great lighting, exposure and control of depth of field!!! I like how the fluids(blood, sweat, whatever) were well captured. I like the control of shades and high lights.

May be some slower exposure shots to capture some movements next time?


----------



## mrtramplefoot (Apr 24, 2010)

#5=legit


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Apr 24, 2010)

The guy with the pink mohawk, is the name tattooed on his abdomen "Bellatti"?


----------



## SnapLocally (Apr 25, 2010)

"Bellator".


----------



## obx (Apr 25, 2010)

Loving it!!!!!!! Keep posting the pictures!!!! The more the better!!!! Simply amazing!!!!!


----------



## obx (Apr 28, 2010)

We are discussing ISO settings in another thread. What are you feelings about it??? What do you usually set them on??????


----------



## SnapLocally (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll be honest- I'll shoot at whatever setting I need to get the shot. If that happens to be ISO 6400, so be it. I consider shooting anything at short of ISO 3200 a luxury.


----------



## SusanMart (Apr 30, 2010)

damn good!!!

couldn't take my stare away...especiallly I love those blood and water drops in the air)))
 so neat!
thanks for sharing)


----------

